# wife cheating



## elder (Mar 7, 2010)

we have a 10 y/o child,we are both professional and working.last week i discovered my wife is cheating for several months now(photos,email,sms).the other man is presently abroad working.They meet in other country to be together for few days.my wife is applying to work abroad most likely to be with the other guy.What the should i do?how would the separation affect our child?I consider our child's possible psychological trauma, better future in my decision making.i don't know what should be my reaction if she is sorry or not,if she told me she doesn't love me anymore.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

No easy answers. Many will recommend that your get further proof so you know what you are dealing with. Personally I say confront early and honestly. Perhaps to prepare yourself, assume the worst. IF you want your marriage DON'T let her go abroad without you. IF you want separation and perhaps an end to your marriage, let her go but have her position it to you and ALL publicly that you are separating because she is in a relationship. If she is serious enough LET EVERYONE KNOW officially, then you know where you stand. 
IF she doesn't want anyone else to know - then she's in fantasy land and there's room to work with.
Good luck. I'm sorry.


----------

